# How long do I have to harvest?



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

August 7,2008 is when she started flowering.. 


Any tips or additional info..  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you worked with this strain before KGB? October 7 would give you roughly 8 weeks, can you push it to 10 weeks?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Have you worked with this strain before KGB? October 7 would give you roughly 8 weeks, can you push it to 10 weeks?


 
This is my first grow!!! I worried one of my nieghbors will harvest her... So October the seventh would be Harvest.. Some hairs are browning!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

You can go 8 weeks and be very happy with her. She is a beauty for your first grow, good going!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> You can go 8 weeks and be very happy with her. She is a beauty for your first grow, good going!!![/quote
> 
> Lots of TLC.lol..  So I can harvest her? She hasn't had any nutes in 3 days and they say a week . When do I need to flush her?    Thanks for your help!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Ideally if you can push her to 10 weeks I would try, but if you really feel she will be stolen than I would just continue her on straight water from here on out until the 7th. As far as flushing goes, I dont usually do that so I am no expert on it by any means. I like to cut back the fertilizers a week or two before harvest and give just water. I have read that flushing can sometimes set the plant back because of it losing alot of the micro-organisms in the soil.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Ideally if you can push her to 10 weeks I would try, but if you really feel she will be stolen than I would just continue her on straight water from here on out until the 7th. As far as flushing goes, I dont usually do that so I am no expert on it by any means. I like to cut back the fertilizers a week or two before harvest and give just water. I have read that flushing can sometimes set the plant back because of it losing alot of the micro-organisms in the soil.


 

OK sounds like a plan.... Thanks for your help!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't chop it. If someone knew about it it would be gone. Looks like it could go a few more weeks and the last couple of weeks is when the weight packs on. It would be worth the wait imo.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I wouldn't chop it. If someone knew about it it would be gone. Looks like it could go a few more weeks and the last couple of weeks is when the weight packs on. It would be worth the wait imo.


 
My nieghbors look out side & see her and if you are walking the alley you can see her she is 9 feet or more in height.  So in your opion 2 weeks left!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Do your neighbor's smoke?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

So 2 weeks is October 7.... Is that long enough or not.. Her hairs are browing only a couple or two on each cola.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

That is friggin hilarious she is that tall. If I was your neighbor and looked out my window with a coffee I think I would choke on the coffee. If your neighbors don't smoke i would hold off till she is 10 weeks. Talk to them if they do smoke and tell them if they keep their hands off of her a cola may fall into their yard.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> That is friggin hilarious she is that tall. If I was your neighbor and looked out my window with a coffee I think I would choke on the coffee. If your neighbors don't smoke i would hold off till she is 10 weeks. Talk to them if they do smoke and tell them if they keep their hands off of her a cola may fall into their yard.


 

LOMA!!!


One neighbor smokes and one deals.... I have been working and my wife doesn't keep a close eye like I do.. lol...  So your saying the end of October would be a better harvest... She likes her colas fondled  .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2008)

> So in your opion 2 weeks left!!


I'd give her 3 more weeks but I would also check the triches before making a concrete decision. It would be a terrible feeling to be smoking some alright bud you grew when you know you could be smoking some 2 hitter quitter you grew.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> LOMA!!!
> She likes her colas fondled  .



LMAO. Its a tough call. Me personally, I would let her go until she is ready, flat out. You live in Cali, you will see a huge explosion in growth from her within the next 4 weeks. Are you getting any frost's yet? Do you know your neighbors well enough that they will leave her alone?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'd give her 3 more weeks but I would also check the triches before making a concrete decision. It would be a terrible feeling to be smoking some alright bud you grew when you know you could be smoking some 2 hitter quitter you grew.



:stoned::yeahthat:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> :stoned::yeahthat:


 

Thanks   Friend...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

If you feel like you can truly trust your neighbors than finish her up right. There has got to be a service in Cali where you can rent German Shepherds or Rottweilers...They make a great deterrent for snatchers


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> If you feel like you can truly trust your neighbors than finish her up right. There has got to be a service in Cali where you can rent German Shepherds or Rottweilers...They make a great deterrent for snatchers


 

I have Weener dogs ...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 23, 2008)

Weener dogs!:rofl:


----------



## andy52 (Sep 23, 2008)

Let Her Go Dude Or You Will Be Disappointed On Your Next Grow.thinking About What Could Have Been.trust Me,i Know.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'd give her 3 more weeks but I would also check the triches before making a concrete decision. It would be a terrible feeling to be smoking some alright bud you grew when you know you could be smoking some 2 hitter quitter you grew.


 
Thanks friend!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> Let Her Go Dude Or You Will Be Disappointed On Your Next Grow.thinking About What Could Have Been.trust Me,i Know.


 

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Weener dogs!:rofl:


 Meter reader won't come in the yard her in the yard


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd wait.. watch the trichs it'll be worth it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

That plant is nowhere near ready yet, in 3 weeks time you will have 10 times that amount of trich's.


----------



## bigbud32 (Sep 24, 2008)

it's not good that your neighbors can see it when they smoke and deal lol...it would suck if they catch ya gone and get it...i'd be chaining a big pitbull or something next too it..or the weener dog lol....but if you could hold out...it would be alot better...if you think they would get it.. i'd chop it..if she's safe..let her grow bro...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks friends & buds for your help!! I am so tired from work so good night & thanks again.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone tried too steal her yesterday so today I am  going to have to harvest her.


----------

